# בירה כשרה לפסח



## הפרסר (28/3/08)

בירה כשרה לפסח 
יש דבר כזה?אני חייב א``א מסיבת טבע בלי בירה א``א להוריד את הקרקרים בלי בירה


----------



## אבי פארל הרבור i (28/3/08)

בינתיים אין... 
מלעשות שכדי לייצר בירה צריך שעורים..?


----------



## פרנץ ונילה 222 (28/3/08)

יש לי רעיון 
תתחיל ליצר בירה מסויה אולי יהיה טעים.


----------



## יוסלהשועל (28/3/08)

תייצר את זה מאותו חומר 
של הקרקרים


----------

